# Zweidimensionale Arrays - Quadratisch?



## code_verzweiflung (26. Jul 2016)

Hallo, 
ich muss für eine Aufgabe testen, ob ein zweidimensionales Array quadratisch ist oder nicht. Ich habe nur leider gar keine Idee wie ich dies anstellen soll.


----------



## Flown (26. Jul 2016)

Wenn du ein mehrdimensionales Array hast, dann kannst du ja eine Dimension erfragen mit `arr.length`. Jetzt musst du nur noch prüfen ob die einzelnen Zeilen in dem Array die selbe Länge aufweisen.


----------



## code_verzweiflung (26. Jul 2016)

Ich habe eben vergessen meinen Lösungsansatz mit in die Frage reinzupacken:

```
for(int i = 1; i <= array2d.length; i++)
  if(array2d[i].length == array2d[i-1].length && array2d[0].length == array2d.length){
    return true;
  } else {
    return false;
  }
}
```


----------



## Flown (26. Jul 2016)

Bitte das nächste mal Code-Tags verwenden: [code=java]//JAVA CODE HERE [/code]
Eher sowas:
	
	
	
	





```
public static boolean isQuadratic(int[][] arr) {
  if (arr == null) {
    return false;
  }
  final int length = arr.length;
  for (int[] row : arr) {
    if (row == null || row.length != length) {
      return false;
    }
  }
  return true;
}
```


----------



## code_verzweiflung (26. Jul 2016)

Ich wusste nicht wie man die Code-Tags macht, jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.


----------

